# avoir l'air + adjectif - accord



## sneakergroove

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, comment allez-vous? Aujourd'hui je préparais une activité pour pratiquer l'expression 'avoir l'air' quand je me suis rendu compte que j'avais toujours du mal à comprendre quand il faudrait l'accord. J'ai donc regardé quelques cites, même ce site-ci et c'est maintenant plus clair mais il me reste une confirmation en ce qui concerne l'accord entre le sujet et l'adjectif quand celui-ci s'agit d'une personne. Seriez-vous donc d'accord si je disais qu'il faudrait l'accord quand l'adjectif dénote un valeur physique c'est-à-dire on peut l'entendre ou le voir? Par exemple,

Ta cousine a l'air bavarde. (On peut l'entendre)
Ta cousine a l'air contente. (On peut la voir)
Ta cousine a l'air forte. (on peut voir qu'elle est musclée par exemple)

Pourtant, quand l'adjectif dénote un sens psychologique ou décrit le caractère, seriez-vous aussi d'accord pour dire que tous les deux seraient possibles selon le cas (comme écrit Tilt dans un autre thread)?


tilt said:


> _Beau_ ne se prête pas à la distinction entre _paraître_ et _avoir l'apparence_, car la beauté porte justement sur l'apparence.
> Mais si on prend un adjectif qui s'y prête, on peut dire par exemple :_* Elle a l'air intelligent/intelligente.*
> _
> La distinction est subtile, mais elle existe.
> Dans la première phrase, seule l'apparence est prise en compte. On dit que la personne _affiche une apparence intelligente, _mais on peut cependant penser qu'elle ne l'est pas.
> Dans la seconde, on estime que la personne est a priori intelligente, pour un ensemble indéterminé de raisons.


Voici d'autres exemples qui ressemblent beaucoup à celui de Tilt,

1. Ta cousine a l'air arrogant/arrogante.
2. Ta cousine a l'air gentil/gentille.
3. Ta cousine a l'air généreux/généreuse.
4. Ta cousine a l'air méchant/méchante.
5. Ta cousine a l'air hautain/hautaine.

Mais pour moi voici ce qui me pose des problèmes.

Si on peut vraiment estimer que la personne est comme ça pour un ensemble indéterminé de raisons, en citant Tilt encore une fois, pourquoi faut-il vraiment dire 'avoir l'air'? Pourquoi pas simplement dire plutôt 'Je pense qu'elle est intelligente' ou même 'Elle est intelligente'?

Puisque Tilt a aussi dit que la différence est subtile et qu'à mon avis, c'est plutôt difficile de distinguer quand 'avoir l'air' signifie 'paraître et sembler' et quand il veut dire 'avoir une telle mine' dans les cinq exemples ci-dessus, serait-il donc plus commun que l'adjectif s'accorde avec le mot 'air' et pas avec le sujet ou est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une autre règle de grammaire à laquelle il faut s'habituer comme le subjonctif ou la différence entre l'usage du futur simple et le futur proche ou même entre l'imparfait et le passé composé?

Merci d'avance
sneakergroove

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Cookie75

On emploit l'expression "avoir l'air" quand on émet effectivement une hypothèse.
Dans les deux cas, que ce soit "l'air qui semble gentil" ou "la cousine qui semble gentille", on ne fait que supposer quelque chose. On peut estimer que la cousine soit gentille à partir d'un certain faisceau d'éléments mais on n'est pas certain qu'elle le soit vraiment. Ce sont des a priori. 
Je suppose par exemple qu'elle a l'air gentil/gentille parce qu'elle m'a tenu la porte.
Si par la suite, elle continue de me tenir la porte ou de me dire bonjour, je jugerai qu'elle est gentille sur des faits concrets. Et je pourrai ainsi dire "elle est gentille". 
Quand je dis "je pense qu'elle est gentille", j'exprime ouvertement une opinion très personnelle ; selon le contexte, ce peut être une affirmation (j'ai vraiment constaté qu'elle était gentille) ou juste une supposition (je ne sais pas si elle est vraiment gentille mais je le suppose).

Pour moi, "elle a l'air gentil/gentille" est neutre comme expression. Je ne me prononce pas sur les qualités supposées de la cousine.


----------



## sneakergroove

Merci cookie75 de votre réponse. Si je comprends bien ce que vous avez écrit on peut donc employer les deux formes sans risquer de beaucoup changer le sens car les deux sont en effet des suppositions. C'est bien ça?

merci 
sneakergroove


----------



## Cookie75

Si je suppose, je peux effectivement dire :

1) Elle a l'air gentil (je parle juste de la physionomie ou de la mine) 
2) Elle a l'air gentille (je parle de la personne)
3) Je pense qu'elle est gentille (dans le sens, je le devine ou j'imagine) (je ne l'affirme pas parce que je ne sais pas encore si elle l'est vraiment)


Si je suis certaine :

1) je pense qu'elle est gentille (je sais qu'elle l'est vraiment et j'exprime mon opinion ) 
2) elle est gentille (c'est un constat) 


Ceci dit, ce serait intéressant d'avoir d'autres avis sur la question.


----------



## Anna-chonger

J'ai pensé à une autre question relative :
si le sujet est une chose, pas une personne, l'accord se fait avec "air" ou bien le sujet ?


----------



## Cookie75

- Accord avec le sujet :
1) le sujet est une chose : les fruits ont l'air tendres / la pomme a l'air sucrée (les fruits ont l'air d'être tendres / la pomme a l'air d'être sucrée) 
2) le sujet est une personne : la dame a l'air gentille / les enfants ont l'air sages (la dame semble gentille ou les enfants semblent sages) 
3) si le sens interdit l'accord avec "air" : cette femme a l'air bavard. On ne pourrait pas dire "cette femme a l'air bavard*e* " car cela n'aurait pas vraiment de sens.

- Accord se fait avec air :
1) quand on parle de la mine ou de la physionomie : elle a l'air content
2) quand il y a un complément : mon cousin a l'air sérieux de sa soeur


----------



## geostan

Anna-chonger said:


> J'ai pensé à une autre question relative :
> si le sujet est une chose, pas une personne, l'accord se fait avec "air" ou bien le sujet ?



Puisqu'un objet ne peut pas prendre un air, je ferais l'accord avec le sujet.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,    

Pour la phrase suivante, "rayonnant" ou "rayonnantes" ? Sa femme et sa fille    l'attendaient, l'air rayonnant(es). D'après le site suivant : http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/AVOIR_L_AIR.htm    , je devrais utiliser "rayonnantes" car "avoir l'air" se résume à "l'air".    Mais bizarrement, on m'a dit que les deux étaient possibles, faisant fi alors    de cette règle (?). Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, vous pouvez faire l'accord, mais en fait tout dépend si l'adjectif se rapporte à l'air ou aux personnes.

Dans votre cas, il peut tout à fait s'agir des personnes.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.

Et à propos de ce passage du site ? : "Si "*avoir l'air*" se réduit à "*l'air*",  l'adjectif ne s'accorde jamais avec "*air*" (_Ils avançaient l'air  distraits_)."


----------



## Lacuzon

Et bien il s'agit d'une règle que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## proyoyo

Hum, c'est problématique... J'avais aussi votre point de vue jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur ce site.


----------



## The_flake

Je viens de regarder le lien et je suis stupéfaite. D'ailleurs, quelle est la différence entre "paraître" et "avoir telle apparence" si l'on s'en réfère a leur distinction? Aucune. Cette règle me semble bien étrange, surtout que personnellement, je fais toujours l'accord avec air, même si je sais qu'on peut aussi accorder avec le sujet. En tout cas, dans tous les romans que je lis, on dit toujours "elle a l'air surpris..." etc. 

D'autres réactions sur le sujet? Parce que ça me paraît vraiment bizarre.


----------



## CapnPrep

Au sujet de l'accord dans _*avoir* l'air_ + adjectif, voir (parmi beaucoup d'autres fils) :
FR: avoir l'air (d'être) + adjectif - accord (FEG)

Mais l'exemple de proyoyo ne contient pas le verbe _avoir_. La règle est plus stricte dans ce cas : on n'accorde pas avec _air_. Grevisse (§249, c) dit exactement la même chose que la grammaire Synapse (je pense que ce n'est pas un hasard…  ).


----------



## proyoyo

Si Grevisse lui-même le dit, alors ne contestons pas.


----------



## The_flake

D'accord. Bon, alors j'ai fait pas mal d'erreurs pour le coup. Mais dans ce cas-là, ne peut-on pas dire "elle a l'air surpris" puisque c'est un air de surprise après tout.


----------



## Chimel

Dans la pratique courante, l'accord avec le sujet l'emporte très nettement aujourd'hui, me semble-t-il. On écrit généralement "Elles ont l'air gentilles" ou "Elles ont l'air reposées", sans se demander s'il s'agit de qualités éphémères ou permanentes, physiques ou psychologiques... (et sans que l'autre accord ne soit faux pour autant, mais il devient presque une sorte de coquetterie personnelle). Ces distinctions me semblent un de ces exemples typiques de règles tombées en désuétude et qui encombrent inutilement certaines gramaires françaises.

Hanse (Difficultés du français) ne mentionne que quelques cas où l'accord doit obligatoirement se faire avec "air": si ce nom est lui-même déterminé par un complément ("Elle avait l'air fort et tranquille d'un menhir" - le genre de phrase qu'on n'a pas souvent l'occasion de dire au petit déjeuner...) et avec l'expression "trouver l'air" (Je lui ai trouvé l'air fatigué").


----------



## alphoger

Bonjour à tous,
je suis sûr qu'il faut écrire "elle a l'air d'être *heureuse*".
Mais faut-il dire et écrire "elle a l'air *heureuse*" ou "elle a l'air *heureux*" ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## janpol

"avoir l'air" est une locution verbale d'état comme être, sembler, devenir, rester, passer pour, paraître... j'en oublie ? le mot qui suit est attribut du sujet  "elle" et s'accorde avec lui donc "heureuse"


----------



## SpainDim

Bonjour, ici tu appliques une autre règle: celle de l'accord du COD avec le sujet. Lorsque le sujet est avant le COD (antéposé), ce dernier s'accord en genre et en nombre avec le sujet auquel il se réfère même si l'auxiliaire est AVOIR

Dons Ils ont l'air grands, Elle a l'air charmante, Il a l'air innocent etc... (Il a l'air QUOI? = Il est QUOI?)

Rien à voir avec l'emploi de l'expression "avoir l'air" qui est ici une périphrase de "être".

En revanche, "trouver l'air" tout adjectif venant après s'accordera et se rapportera à "air", donc, "Je la trouve heureuse", "Elle a l'air heureuse" mais "je lui trouve l'air heureux (à elle)" "Je lui trouve la figure fatiguée (à lui)" mon dernier exemple ne se dit pas vraiment mais c'est pour montrer la nuance. ;-)

Cdt.


----------



## janpol

Il n'y a pas d'accord avec le COD car... il n'y a pas de COD : gentille, charmante etc sont des attributs du sujet. Un adjectif peut être attribut, épithète, apposé mais pas COD.


----------



## Maître Capello

SpainDim said:


> Bonjour, ici tu appliques une autre règle: celle de l'accord du COD avec le sujet. Lorsque le sujet est avant le COD (antéposé), ce dernier s'accord en genre et en nombre avec le sujet auquel il se réfère même si l'auxiliaire est AVOIR


Non, là vous vous emmêlez les pinceaux… Le COD ne s'accorde jamais avec le sujet ; c'est l'adjectif attribut qui s'accorde avec le sujet.

_Ils ont les airs grands._ 
_Il*s* ont l'air grand*s*._ 



janpol said:


> Il n'y a pas d'accord avec le COD car... il n'y a  pas de COD


Si, il y a bel et bien un COD :_ l'air_.


----------



## Lamperouge

Dans la phrase suivante, faut-il accorder l'adjectif _intelligent _dans la proposition infinitive introduite par _pour _avec le sujet _elle _de la proposition principale ?

_Elle dit ça pour avoir l'air intelligent/intelligente._

Notez que ma question ne porte bien entendu pas sur l'accord de l'adjectif après _avoir l'air_ de façon générale (qui dépend du contexte et du sens que l'on donne à _avoir l'air_). Ici _avoir l'air_ pourrait être remplacé par _sembler _ou _paraître_. Si je voulais paraphraser l'exemple ci-dessus en utilisant une subordonnée introduite par _pour que_, j'accorderais donc l'adjectif : 

_Elle dit ça pour qu'elle ait l'air intelligente._

Qu'en est-il de l'accord d'_intelligent_ dans la structure _pour _+ infinitif ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Comtois

Pas d'hésitation pour moi : _elle dit ça pour avoir l'air [*d'être*] intelligent*e*_.


----------



## oberhaenslir

L'adjectif 'intelligent' se rapporte au substantif masculin 'air'. Alors:

_"Elle dit ça pour avoir l'air intelligent."_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

D'après le Robert, accord avec le sujet quand le sujet est une chose (_cette auberge a l'air accueillante_), et accord avec le sujet ou avec "air" quand le sujet est une personne...


----------



## Comtois

oberhaenslir said:


> L'adjectif 'intelligent' se rapporte au substantif masculin 'air'. Alors:
> 
> _"Elle dit ça pour avoir l'air intelligent."_


Est-ce qu'elle porte des talons hauts pour avoir l'air grand ? Pour avoir l'air plus grand qu'il n'est ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

D'accord avec Comtois, et je dirais même plus : _cette dame a l'air (semble) intelligente, cette dame a un air intelligent._


----------



## Maître Capello

Si _avoir l'air_ fait référence à l'apparence (physique) de la personne, on fait l'accord avec _air_, mais si _avoir l'air_ signifie _sembler, paraître_, on fait l'accord avec le sujet.

_Elle a l'air intelligent qu'elle arbore pour se donner un genre._
_Elle a l'air intelligent*e*, mais il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences._
Dans le contexte donné, on fera donc l'accord avec le sujet :

_Elle dit ça pour avoir l'air intelligent*e*._​
Quoi qu'il en soit, dans le premier sens, s'il n'y a pas de complément déterminatif à _air_ (proposition relative, complément du nom, etc.), seul l'article indéfini est pour moi courant :

_Elle a *un* air intelligent_.​


----------



## Kirja

Bonjour!
Je ne suis pas tout à fait sûre comment conjuguer l'adjectif "fascinant" dans une phrase où j'utilise l'expression "avoir l'air" et où la chose dont il est question est au pluriel...

Donc, la phrase, c'est:

Vos collections ont l'air fascinante--- (et puis je sais pas comment la finir)

Faut-il que je mette le mot fascinant au pluriel aussi?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Kirja,

Tu peux considérer le côté _fascinant_ de l'air ou plutôt le fait que les collections sont _fascinantes_...
Il y a d'autres fils concernant l'expression "avoir l'air", tu peux les chercher.


----------



## Mayoucha

Bonjour  Kirja,
Dans ce contexte, "avoir l'air" peut être remplacé par "semblent", et du coup on peut trouver la solution, "vos collections semblent fascinantes". Mais si avoir l'air a le sens de " avoir un air, une mine, une allure, une apparence", l'accord se fait avec air, ex: Ses parents ont l’air sévère. De toute façon les deux interprétations sont possibles, alors foncez!!!!!


----------



## Nicomon

Mr Swann said:


> *ils avaient l'air fins ! *


Et moi, je n'aurais pas accordé « _fin _» dans : _ ils avaient l'air fin. _
Comme je ne dirais pas_ :  elle a l'air fin*e*._

Je ne sais pas si l'accord avec _ils_ est toléré, mais moi j'accorde avec_ air_.  Comme dans cet exemple du *TLFI* (vers la fin, avant les remarques) 





> _ N'empêche que, vous et moi, sans le moindre papier officiel pour les fouilles, on a l'air *fin!*_


  Si je l'accordais en genre et en nombre, ce serait ce sens québécois de l'adjectif «_ fin_ » : 





> QUÉBEC, FAMILIER – Gentil, aimable. Je le trouve fin, ton ami. Sois fine avec ton petit frère.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les avis sont partagés. Selon certaines sources, il faudrait faire l'accord avec _air_ pour _avoir l'air fin/malin_ :

Parler français


> Le cas de l'adjectif _fin_ est intéressant : _Elle a l'air fin_ signifie, par antiphrase, « elle semble ridicule » (de fait, la confusion se peint sur le visage, d'où l'accord avec _air_), quand _Elle a l'air fine_ s'entend plutôt au sens de « elle semble intelligente » ou encore « elle semble mince ».



Par mots et par vaux


> Dans le litige évoqué plus haut, nous penchons nettement pour _l'air fin_, la confusion se peignant essentiellement sur le visage. À moins que, dans un tout autre sens, il ne se soit agi d'indiquer qu'à première vue cette femme paraissait intelligente ?




D'autres disent le contraire :

30 difficultés de la langue française


> Exemple : _Elle a l’air méfiante ; Ils ont l’air imbus de leur personne ; Ces prunes ont l’air bonnes, mauvaises ; Cette maison a l’air abandonnée ; Elle a l’air maligne._



Wiktionnaire


> Féminin : avoir l'air fine




À mon sens, les deux accords sont envisageables, mais l'accord avec le sujet est pour moi beaucoup plus logique. Le sens de cette expression ironique est en effet que les personnes qui ont l'air fines *paraissent* stupides et non pas (forcément) que cela se lit sur leur visage. Dans tous les cas, je ne condamnerais certainement pas l'accord avec le sujet.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, MC.   Je n'avais donc ni tort, ni raison. 

J'aurais accordé, comme ils l'ont fait,  tous les exemples donnés sous « 30 difficultés de la langue française ».
Comme je ferais l'accord si c'était  _ils (elles) semblent / elle semble. 
_
Mais je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi je ne serais pas portée à accorder _fin _dans l'expression :  _« avoir l'air fin »._
Je n'accorderais pas _malin_ non plus, si le sens se voulait le même (ironique) que _avoir l'air fin. _
Je comprendrais  _elle a l'air malign*e*_ littéralement = _elle a l'air futée/rusée _(ou le sens québécois _mauvaise/méchante_)  et non comme une antiphrase.

Peut-être que consciemment ou inconsciemment,  j'analyse « _avoir l'air fin_ » autrement que «_ avoir l'air _» + adjectif ?
Que je ne le vois pas comme  _paraître _?  Je ne sais pas.

Ce que je sais, c'est que bien que je sois une femme, je dirais en faisant de l'autodérision :  _ J'ai l'air *fin*, là.  _


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai entre temps trouvé ceci sur cette page : 





> *Avoir l'air fin  *(passer pour un idiot, être ridicule) *:* Expression qui entre dans le registre du langage courant et qui s'emploie pour exprimer le fait que l'on est ridicule dans une telle situation. Le mot air fait ici référence à l'expression du visage. Cette expression revêt une connotation péjorative et peut se substituer par avoir l'air malin ou avoir l'air con.


  Bon évidemment, cette définition me plait parce qu'elle va dans mon sens - et semble-t-il celui du TLFI (voir exemple plus haut) - c.-à-d.
de ne pas accorder l'adjectif avec le sujet dans cette antiphrase.

Mais c'est clair :   les avis sont partagés. 

*Ajout :*  post édité, après suppression de celui de Logos.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je reprends ce message que j'avais supprimé, en disant les choses autrement :
- Autant je comprends la structure_ sujet + avoir *un* air + épithète de air, _autant je ne comprends pas dans la structure _sujet + avoir *l'*air + épithète de air _ce qui justifie l'article défini.
- Je pense donc qu'_avoir *l'*air _relève toujours de la structure _sujet + avoir *l'*air _(sembler, paraître)_ + attribut du sujet._
- Comme seule l'expression_ avoir *l'*air fin / malin_, à la différence de_ avoir *un* air fin / malin_, est une antiphrase (comme dans _c'est fin !, c'est malin !_), je crois qu'elle relève toujours de la structure_ sujet + avoir *l'*air + attribut du sujet _:_ il a l'air fin / malin, elle a l'air fine / maligne. _Mais il est vrai que l'usage a tendance à confondre les deux structures.


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon l'Académie (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> *Avoir l’air : « Elle a l’air malin » ou « Elle a l’air maligne » ?*
> La neuvième édition du _Dictionnaire de l’Académie française_ établit à l’article _air_ (partie II, 2) la distinction suivante :
> 
> - lorsque _air _conserve son sens plein (l’expression _avoir l’air_ n’étant pas figée, un autre verbe, comme _prendre_ ou _se donner,_ peut alors se substituer à _avoir,_ tandis qu’_un air _ou_ des airs _peut remplacer _l’air), _l’adjectif est épithète et s’accorde avec le mot _air : avoir l’air noble, l’air guerrier, l’air martial _;_ Elle a l’air gracieux ; Elles ont l’air niais de leur tante, l’air ingénu propre à certaines adolescentes ;_
> 
> - lorsque _avoir l’air_ est une locution figée dont le sens est « sembler, paraître », l’adjectif qui suit est attribut et s’accorde avec le sujet : _Elle a l’air méfiante _;_ Ils ont l’air imbus de leur personne ; Ces prunes ont l’air bonnes, mauvaises ; Cette maison a l’air abandonnée ; Ces recherches ont l’air sérieuses. _


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois que je viens de comprendre pourquoi je ne suis pas portée à accorder _fin_ avec le sujet dans l'expression _avoir l'air fin._
Ce qui suit est extrait de cette page de Termium  





> Lorsque le sujet est une ou plusieurs personnes, l’accord se fait soit avec le mot _air_, soit avec le sujet du verbe _avoir_, *selon le sens que l’on veut donner à l’expression.
> Les deux interprétations sont souvent possibles.*
> 
> Si l’on fait l’accord avec _air_, _avoir l’air_ a le sens de « avoir *un* air, *une *mine, *une* allure, une apparence, une physionomie »


 Prenons cet exemple : 





> Ça t'apprendra à vouloir faire ton malin, maintenant tu *as l'air fin* avec ta cheville dans le plâtre.


 Je ne l'analyse pas comme « _tu sembles/paraît stupide _», mais comme « _t'as un air ridicule _».
Je n'accorderais pas en « _air fine _», si le début de phrase était  :  _Ça t'apprendra à vouloir faire ta maligne..._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour me faire plus précis, je pense que la question centrale est celle de la justification de l'article défini dans la structure _sujet + avoir *un/l'*air + épithète de air_.
Si je dis _elle avait *l'*air guerrier d'une lionne rugissante_, je justifie l'article défini mis en gras, d'une part, et d'autre part le sens par antiphrase est exclu.
Sans justifier l'article défini, en restant dans la structure _sujet + avoir *un/l'*air + épithète de air_, il ne me reste que _elle avait *un* air guerrier_.

Remplaçons _guerrier_ par _malin_ :
Si je dis _elle avait *l'*air malin d'un renard se jouant des chasseurs,_ je justifie l'article défini mis en gras et j'exclus toujours le sens par antiphrase.
Sans justifier l'article défini, en restant dans la structure _sujet + avoir *un/l'*air + épithète de air_, il ne me reste que _elle avait *un* air malin_, toujours sans antiphrase.
Je ne peux pas écrire _elle avait *l'*air malin _tout court sans aller chercher l'article défini dans l'autre structure, _sujet + avoir *l'*air + attribut du sujet. _Bien qu'il y ait souvent confusion, jusque dans les livres de grammaire et dans les dictionnaires, je commets en réalité une faute, car je joue sur les deux structures à la fois, alors que dans un cas_ malin _est épithète de_ air _et dans l'autre il est attribut du sujet et doit impérativement s'accorder avec lui.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis à court d'arguments.  Je conclus donc que si cette phrase (Académie, 9e édition) était au féminin : 





> Par antiphrase et fam. _Avoir l'air malin, _paraître ridicule, stupide. _Il avait l'air malin dans cet accoutrement ! _


  Vous écririez :  _Elle avait l'air maligne dans cet accoutrement !_

Moi, je préférerais laisser au masculin... _malin.  _Mais j'écrirais : _ Elle avait l'air folle.  _

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mon esprit obtus (je n'allais quand même pas écrire borné ) se refuse à accorder _fin/malin_ avec le sujet, lorsqu'ils sont utilisés par antiphrase dans _avoir l'air fin/malin. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Vous écririez : _Elle avait l'air maligne dans cet accoutrement !_


Oui.


----------



## SwissPete

De _Le Dragon de Muveran_, de Marc Voltenauer (page 513).

La scène se passe dans une morgue. Deux inspecteurs vont avoir une discussion avec le médecin légiste.


> Le corps nu de Charrier était posé là. Certaines dépouilles avaient l’air sereines, après qu’elles avaient été arrangées et nettoyées, comme si rien ne leur était arrivé.



Ce qui me surprend, c’est « l’air sereines ». Pourquoi pas « l’air serein » ?

Ou est encore un exemple où les deux sont possibles ?

Merci de vos explications.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour SwissPete. 

_Certaines dépouilles paraissaient _ou_ semblaient sereines._

Grevisse :





> Quand _avoir l'air_ signifie « paraître », l'adjectif qui suit ce syntagme est un attribut, et il s'accorde avec le sujet.


Voir aussi FR: avoir l'air (d'être) + adjectif - accord


----------



## Locape

Nicomon said:


> Je suis à court d'arguments.  Je conclus donc que si cette phrase (Académie, 9e édition) était au féminin :   Vous écririez :  _Elle avait l'air maligne dans cet accoutrement !_
> Moi, je préférerais laisser au masculin... _malin.  _Mais j'écrirais : _ Elle avait l'air folle.  _
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mon esprit obtus (je n'allais quand même pas écrire borné ) se refuse à accorder _fin/malin_ avec le sujet, lorsqu'ils sont utilisés par antiphrase dans _avoir l'air fin/malin. _


(Bien plus tard, mais) je me posais aussi la question, et j'écrirais en effet 'Elle avait l'air maligne dans cet accoutrement !'. Ainsi que 'Eh bien, t'as l'air fine comme ça !'. C'est intéressant comme certains adjectifs après 'avoir l'air' sont évidents avec l'accord, d'autres non.


----------



## Bezoard

Parfois, on n'a pas le choix :_ la voisine a l'air enceinte !_


----------



## Nicomon

Au risque de me répéter plus de 4 ans plus tard : 





> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mon esprit obtus (je n'allais quand même pas écrire borné ) se refuse à accorder _fin/malin_ avec le sujet, lorsqu'ils sont utilisés par antiphrase dans _avoir l'air fin/malin. _


  Mais bien sûr que j'écrirais _enceinte. _ Ou bien _elle a l'air grosse dans ce mailllot. _

Extrait de cette page : *Avoir l'air*


> Si l'on considère _*avoir l'air*_ comme une locution figée au sens de « sembler, paraître », alors l'adjectif qui suit est attribut du sujet et s'accorde avec le sujet : _Cette femme a l'air [d'être] *sérieuse*_.
> 
> *Remarque 1* : Le cas de l'adjectif _*fin*_ est intéressant : _Elle a l'air fin_ signifie, par antiphrase, « elle semble ridicule » (de fait, la confusion se peint sur le visage, d'où l'accord avec _air_), quand _Elle a l'air fine_ s'entend plutôt au sens de « elle semble intelligente » ou encore « elle semble mince ».


 Pour moi il en va de même pour _air malin.   _Mais à bien y repenser, c'est sans doute parce que j'emploie rarement l'adjectif_ malin_, justement.

Et comme je l'ai écrit plus haut (#33) au Québec si j'accorde _fin _en genre et en nombre, le sens est = _gentil, aimable._


----------

